# Whoooeeeeee



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I live next door to a hunting club and was just in my backyard with the dogs. A pheasant took off near the woods and Faelan went right after it once told ... he got his bird and delivered to hand  It was amazing to watch the training come together and for him to just hunt down that bird and deliver it to hand.

My neighbors are big into hunting and fishing so I delivered it to them after making a big hoopla over Faelan - what an awesome sight - wow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, that's wonderful! I'll bet Faelan was just thrilled, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh wow, that's wonderful! I'll bet Faelan was just thrilled, too!


Oh, he was - especially since he had it and Casey and Towhee didn't teeheehee. He was practically dancing he was so happy. Casey of course was not happy to be on a sit stay while Faelan got to get a bird.

Neighbor was like, where'd you get this bird? then he asked, I can have it? Thanks so much .. so Faelan also helped with neighborly relations (I yelled at said neighbor last week when he tied his beagle outside at 4:30am and his barking/baying woke me up-not only is the barking annoying our neighborhood had loads of wildlife)

What a good dog!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Now that must have been fun.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I live next door to a hunting club


Do you by chance have a guest room you'd be interested in renting out?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Do you by chance have a guest room you'd be interested in renting out?


Sure do  Oh, and btw, I belong to another hunt club that almost touches my property and a third club down on the other side of the mountain.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GRF party and Sunrises!!!! 

Where in CT are you?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> GRF party and Sunrises!!!!
> 
> Where in CT are you?


grins - sent you a PM


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think we need to come stay there a few months so Tito can get to know you and yours....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee just flushed her very first pheasant!!

I had her out in the back yard (on a flexi since the hunters are out), and her nose went up. She got that determined look on her face and searched down and flushed a handsome pheasant from under some cover!! And then came to heel as if to say, oh Wow, did you SEE that? Did your SEE what I found? She was still dancing and prancing several minutes later.

I have not really been training her much in the way of field work, since she is still overcoming some bad training from her original home, but now that I see evidence of birdiness, Whoo hoooo, little missy just may start learning her field drills 

What a good girl!


----------

